# Probs mit ASUS V8200 Deluxe (GeF.3)



## First Virus (20. August 2001)

Ich habe mir vor gut einem Monat was gutes getan und mein pc aufgerüstet, er trägt jetzt stolze 512MB einen 1333c TB und ein Epox 8KTA3 Motherboard in sich.
Oh beinahe vergessen *g*, eine ASUS V8200 Deluxe hat er jetzt auch drin.

Ich habe also alles instaliert und 3DMark 2001 gestartet und jetzt halt dich fest mein ergebnis: traurige ja fast schon lächerliche 1300 undnen paar zerquetschte pümktchen. Wie kann das sein (???), muese ich nicht eigendlich mehr als 4000Punkte mit meinem Rechner erziehlen???.

Desweiterren kann ich Half-Life nicht im vollbild modus spielen wenn ich OpenGL aktiviert habe, na ja von koennen ist hier wohl nicht die rede es geht schon er lädt das spiel ich kann zocken doch wenn ich wieder ins menue will schmiert der ganze rechner ab.

Ich habe mich dann entschlossen mal die VIA treiber zu instalieren, pa denkste da sind gleich noch mehr probs aufgetreten danach konnt ich Kein UT mehr starten und I-War 2: Edge of Chaos da sind auf einmal alle Models unsichtbar.

Ich weis nicht mehr weiter, ich stehe kurz vor einem kolla, bitte helft mir ich wäre euch sehr verbunden wenn ihr eine Lösung auf lager hättet.

MfG ein verzweifeltes heufchen elend


----------



## Glavis (25. August 2001)

1.Treiber installiert(DirectX8,Grafikkarte,Mainboard,OS)???
2.Neueste Treiber von Asus ,Epox  ,VIA(kein Link gefunden) und Nvidia runterladen!
3.wenn das auch nichts nützt, eine e-Mail an VIA,Nvidia und ASUS schreiben, damit die eine Lösung dafür finden können(Es wird ja noch mehr Leute geben, die diese Hardwarekonfiguration haben!
4.Welches OS hast du? z.B. bei win 2000 kann es manchmal Probs geben, da die meisten Treiber für win95/98 entwickelt wurden.Service pack installieren!!!


----------



## Rene (26. August 2001)

Hi,

falls du Win2k benutzt liegt es sicherlich an OpenGL.

Hilfe hier ,

oder hier !

René


----------



## First Virus (1. September 2001)

also die neusten treiber habe ich alle gesaugt hat nix genützt, wurde eher noch schlimmer 
Mein OS ist Win98 Second Edition


----------



## Glavis (1. September 2001)

Also dann musst du eine Mail an den Hersteller von der Grafikkarte schreiben!!!(ASUS)


----------



## ThE rEaL gEcKo (2. September 2001)

*hmm*

ich weiss, wenn du nen via chipset hast, es an der southbridge (oder northbridge?) liegen könnte. via hat ne fehlerhafte chipreihe auf den markt gebracht. namen weiss ich jetzt nich kannst du aber auf http://www.via-tech.de bestimmt erfahren. solltest du dieses chipset haben kommst du um ein bios-update nicht herum.

mfg 
da geggo


----------

